# Short stubby pipes or Nosewarmers, who Loves them? Talk about them show pics



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

I don't know what it is, but I find myself gravitating towards short and/or stubby pipes lately. I dont know why I just like to look of them. Also the one I have smokes pretty good and the balance it really good when I have it in my mouth. A longer straight pipe just feels like an apple on the end of a pencil sometimes.

What are your guys views on them? Love em or hate them? Come in talk about it post some pics whatever.

So basically this is the one that started it, although Ive always liked the stubby ones:










Not exactly a nosewarmer but definitely shorter then normal and that's why I bought it, that and the fact that it was 10 bucks and unsmoked didnt hurt either lol. Its got a decent sized bowl and its a great carry around pipe.

The other one is my 13b I got off of ebay:










This ones really nice, I gotta finish cleaning it up and I really cant wait to smoke it.

So I'm trying to figure out what to get next. there was a nice Danish Sovereign squashed tomato that I really like on another site, but I didn't need to spend the money on it at the time. Wish I could find another one.Im really looking hard at Savenelli 320s:









I'm also all over ebay looking for the next one including a few that I have no business spending what they're going to end up going for.

I also have my pauls I got when I first started smoking. This isn't a shorty, but I've been smoking it for the past couple days thinking about maybe modding it a bit to shorten it up a bit. Maybe have a shorter stem made up for it, Im not sure, great pic either way lol :


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

I have this Boswell. It's actually a pretty large bowled pipe, but in a stumpy shape.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

The 320's are a good choice. Not tiny pipes but really comfortable and good looking. Probably almost exactly what you want.


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

I've got a little Stanwell Silke Brun that I smoke while wrenching on one of my motorcycles:









I've always kind of wanted one of those Stubby Radice pipes, but haven't gone for it yet.

RD


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

The closest I have is a Stanwell 191. It's under five inches, and the bowl height is 1.85". It's a surprisingly sizable bowl for so small a package. I don't have a photo of mine handy, but here:


----------



## dgerwin11 (Jun 19, 2011)

I, too, love nosewarmers and have a bunch of cob nosewarmers. This one is so light I almost don't notice it. The ruler is places incorrectly. It is 4" long.








Click the link below to see more.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> I have this Boswell. It's actually a pretty large bowled pipe, but in a stumpy shape.


thats nice



KBibbs said:


> The 320's are a good choice. Not tiny pipes but really comfortable and good looking. Probably almost exactly what you want.


Yeah, Doesn't have to be tiny, but stubby if that makes sense. Yeah I think I would really like a 320. Will probably by my next pipe as long as I can find a deal on one. I was watching one on ebay but it went too high for me. 


RupturedDuck said:


> I've always kind of wanted one of those Stubby Radice pipes, but haven't gone for it yet.
> 
> RD


Yeah I like the too. That site is not good for my health lol. All of those seem to rich for me though right now.



dgerwin11 said:


> I, too, love nosewarmers and have a bunch of cob nosewarmers. This one is so light I almost don't notice it. The ruler is places incorrectly. It is 4" long.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats pretty neat


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

Back in December I picked up this little French honey for under six bucks. Used some Bee Pipe Sweetener, a few pipe cleaners and have smoked a few bowls. I kind of like this little bugger,


----------



## johnb (Feb 20, 2012)

I have the 320ks tevere (has the gold band) I love that pipe it's one of my favs ymmv


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a friend who now has I believe 6 320's. They're his favorite pipes. I debate getting one just based on how good they feel in the hand. Eventually I'll get one. The porto cero and noce shell are my favorites.


----------



## loki993 (Sep 25, 2010)

KBibbs said:


> I have a friend who now has I believe 6 320's. They're his favorite pipes. I debate getting one just based on how good they feel in the hand. Eventually I'll get one. The porto cero and noce shell are my favorites.


Yeah I really like them. I'm trying to find a deal on an estate one but it doesn't seem like people sell them. I did see one, but it went for 40 bucks and new ones start at 50ish. Id rather get a new one for that unless the estate was really unique. It kinda seems like Estate Savs go for a bit of money though relative to their new prices.


----------



## KBibbs (Oct 28, 2008)

loki993 said:


> Yeah I really like them. I'm trying to find a deal on an estate one but it doesn't seem like people sell them. I did see one, but it went for 40 bucks and new ones start at 50ish. Id rather get a new one for that unless the estate was really unique. It kinda seems like Estate Savs go for a bit of money though relative to their new prices.


I've noticed that too. I've been looking for a 316 but haven't had much luck. I suppose at least they can be had pretty cheap new online? My local b&m has one I really like but I believe it's just the antique shell that goes for $50 but they want $80 for it. I'm all for supporting small business but not when it's gonna cost nearly double for the same thing. 
Back to nosewarmers I have a nice small bent boswell as well as a orlik billiard that is a little stubby. Both great pipes though. I'll try take some pictures tonight.


----------



## Voorhees (Jul 5, 2011)

I picked up a few estate pipes this past weekend(sorry no pics) but one was a shorter "nose warmer" Dr Grabow "Bucko". I stated the cleanup on it.


----------



## tomchuk (Sep 13, 2008)

dgerwin11 said:


> I, too, love nosewarmers and have a bunch of cob nosewarmers. This one is so light I almost don't notice it. The ruler is places incorrectly. It is 4" long.
> Click the link below to see more.


That's a beautifully proportioned little cob, I just had to order one!

After weeks of deliberating over which of the Pease/Di Piazza nosewarmers I liked best (and watching stock depleting all over the internet), I just ordered a chubby dublin.


----------



## houncer (Dec 15, 2011)

I personally don't like short pipes. No matter how slow I puff things just seem too warm for me.


----------

